# Why is it yellow help me make it clear :(



## OceanGirl-3 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have clear M&P is yellow well clear yellow if you know what i am trying to say  , how in heck can i make is crystal clear :? 

Any help be fantastic

Kristie


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Kristie, 
what brand of MP is this?

I use SFIC, and their clear is yellowish. I have used their Crystal Clear too, and it is much more transparent, but still has a slight yellowish cast over it. 

Adding a drop of ultramarine blue helped. Perhaps you can try that. It neutralizes the yellow.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you use an FO? My clear M&P has turned out yellowish before because the FO I used had a yellow tint to it.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2009)

You can not take color out of soap once it is in there. 

Many "clear" bases have a little ting of yellow or amber. 

It is possible, if it looks dingey, that may be because the soap is in a big chunck. Once it is in a normal size mold or slice it should look as dingey.

Wish you had a picture.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Mar 28, 2009)

I get mine here from AussieSoapSupplies but i think from BB over there in the US.

Thanks for the Dye tip i might just do that 

It's yellow to start with  with nothing added

It's just that i see some that look so clear  

Tabitha i do it now just melt it i won't put any think in it well i place an embed and see 

BBS with Pic

HUMMM I DID SMALL HEART now can see that maybe yes was thick when i first did it   i change the colour lol so don't have pic of that  

Wait see how this sets but it looks better  , feel like such an idoit :roll:


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's shocking lol 3 kids attacking me rolf geting soap off me it like like sheit  , but not too bad if i keep it small size rather than a big bar.
Oh o sux at pictures too but when you have 3 small kids attacking you   make much worse  

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_9480.jpg
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_9481.jpg

So embarrasing *hides*
Ta Kristie


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the same type of mp base with the yellowish tint but after I melt it down it turns clear? When i pour its not yellow at all.


----------



## Ms.Missy (Jul 27, 2009)

if after you melt ur clear base soap and it has a slight yellow tint, use a little blue colorant just a couple drops (depending on how big of a batch u made, it makes it look clearer
Here's the vid where I got the info:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMYygHyUrzY&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMYygHyU ... re=channel[/ame]


----------

